# FreeBSD  8.0 and VLAN's



## cata_melc (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello,

First of all i want to say "hi" to all of you. Now, i want to share a little problem of mine, and maybe, find some answers.

My conf looks like this:


```
cloned_interfaces="vlan1 vlan11 vlan12 vlan13 vlan14...and so on"
ifconfig_em0="up tso"
ifconfig_vlan1="inet 10.100.1.1 netmask 255.255.252.0 vlan 1 vlandev em0"
ifconfig_vlan11="inet 172.16.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan 11 vlandev em0"
ifconfig_vlan12="inet 172.20.0.1 netmask 255.255.0.0 vlan 12 vlandev em0"
ifconfig_vlan13="inet 10.0.1.1 netmask 255.255.240.0 vlan 13 vlandev em0"
ifconfig_vlan13="inet 172.16.206.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan 13 vlandev em0"
```

...
and the list goest on because i have a larg network (21 sites in action  

My problem is that vlan1 is not accesible. I cannot ping 10.100.0.0/23 although all other vlans are accesible. Are there any limitations considering that this is the default (managemnet) vlan ?


Thank you.

P.S: my hardware is 2 x IBM x3950 M2 (hardware stack) with Intel PRO/1000 PT Server Adapter that is connected to a 3com 5500G-EI switch.


----------



## crsd (Apr 30, 2010)

May be vlan 1 is untagged on your switch? Try configuring the 10.100.1.1/22 network on em0 instead of vlan1.


----------



## cata_melc (Apr 30, 2010)

My switch is OK, because if i use cisco 2821 instead of BSD box, all vlans are visible.

You say to set em0 with 10.100.0.1 and then untagg the rest of vlans ?
Is this possible ?
i mean, the box is in our datacenter and i'm about 70miles away from it . If will go down then i'm busted.


----------



## crsd (Apr 30, 2010)

I just mean that you should check that the port you are connected to really has tagged vlan 1 on it before troubleshooting the FreeBSD side.


----------



## cata_melc (Apr 30, 2010)

As i said before, the port is OK:


```
Port link-type: trunk
  VLAN passing  : 1(default vlan), 11, 12, 13, 101, 247, 199, 254, 751, 754
  VLAN permitted: 1(default vlan), 11, 12, 13, 101, 247, 199, 254, 751, 754
  Trunk port encapsulation: IEEE 802.1q
```

I've tested your suggestion in my "mini-lab" and it works like a charm. 

Thank you!


----------

